

Why America cannot live without wars - khadim
http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/world/us/Why-America-cannot-live-without-wars/articleshow/22131113.cms

======
cafard
The US has indeed fought many wars, few of them declared. I'm not sure,
however, that India is the country to be lecturing it/us.

For what it's worth he Department of Defense took over the Department of War
and the Department of the Navy.

